# housing in winter park?



## Camiona (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey all,
I will be an instructor at Winter Park this season and I want to find a place up there to split. I will probably stay a couple of nights a week. Does anyone have room in their condo? I'm looking to pay less than $150/month, and i have a friend who is also looking with me, who is hoping to pay less than $125/month. Sandy and I are both kayakers and skiers and we wouldn't need much. I think we'd both be easy roommates- hardly ever there. If you have a place to share, please contact me! Thanks!

Lauren
[email protected]


----------

